# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  Running colorbond sheets horizontally

## mullfitz

Have put up the roof   and now putting up the color bond   sheet walls   
I am thinking of running the sheets horizontally   for the cladding 
The reason why is have been offered a heap of sheets 5m long cheap  plus I dont mind the look  
Does anyone wish to give the pros and cons of ruining the sheets horizontally    
Cheers

----------


## Gaza

no major issue even run it at 45deg,  
if runing left to right start at bottom and work up overlapping

----------


## barney118

You will find a lot of people use C/B horizontal on the walls, screw in the valleys. *Installation* LYSAGHT WALLCLAD® is fixed in place by valley fastening. Three or  five fasteners per sheet per support may be used, dependent upon the  wind loading conditions. 
 Side lap fasteners are required adjacent to valley fasteners at each lap at each support.
 End laps should lap a minimum of 100 mm.  *Fixing to Steel up to 0.75 mm BMT* *Fixing to Steel 0.75 to 3 mm BMT* *Fixing to Timber*  Crest Fixed  Hex Head, Self Drilling Tapping screw for thin gauge battens 13-13 x 41
OR
Hex Head, Self Drilling Tapping screw for timber with seal 12-11 x 40  Hex Head, Self Drilling Tapping screw with seal 12-14 x 35  Hex Head, Self Drilling Tapping screw for timber with seal
 SOFTWOOD: 12-11 x 50 
 HARDWOOD: 12-11 x 40  Valley Fixed  Hex Head, Self Drilling Tapping screw with seal 10-16 x 16
OR
Hex Head, Self Drilling Tapping screw for timber with seal 10-12 x 20  Hex Head, Self Drilling Tapping screw with seal 10-16 x 16  Hex Head, Self Drilling Tapping screw for timber with seal 
 SOFTWOOD:10-12 x 30
 HARDWOOD:10-12 x 20

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Works a treat.  Personally, we used wafer head screws rather than the traditional hex head.   
In terms of end of sheet joins, first trick is to minimise them as much as possible.  Cheat wherever you can.  If you can't avoid then try and align them away from the direction of the worst weather. Don't use silicon close to the join!  Use the wafer head metal to metal screws to fix the hills before fixing the valleys as (in my experience) valley fixing first can stretch the join and open it up.  The final thing is....pray your wall is (unlike mine) straight and flat...otherwise swear words can happen.

----------


## Roofer

Only drama doing it this way is you have to make sure there is a stud where the sheets join.
If you only have 5.000m sheets the may join with no support behind.
Also the corner flashing will have to be scribed to make vermin proof. 
I personally think the sheets are better run vertically.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Also the corner flashing will have to be scribed to make vermin proof.

  Not necessarily.  We used a flashing known as a 'Bulky corner flashing'  
Then a normal corner flashing over the top.  Wall is also sealed top (jamb flashing) and bottom (standard apron flashing)...so no vermin can get in.  http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&rc...xltGQbORNp48VA

----------


## stevoh741

looks ok but holds dirt horizontally. Looks especially chit if using a dark colour. Zinc doesnt show too much. Vertical is self cleaning.

----------


## Danny.S

3 houses in my street are done this way and they look great.  No problem.

----------


## stevoh741

each to their own but I have lived with it and it was always dirty

----------


## ringtail

Ive got lots of vertical and a little bit of horizontal. The horizontal gathers dirt and dust like a mother. Nothing a hosing wont fix though. Visually, I dont really have a preference. Varies from house to house, what suits one may not suit another IMO

----------


## olmeri

Campbells Shed Products also do a profile cut corner flashing "Corro Corners".  Four parts to "mix and match".  Have a look on their website www.shedproducts.com

----------

